# Looking for a dog boarding in Rochester, Kent



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a dogwalker with boarding basis to live in family (not a cannel) in Strood/Rochester, Kent for from the Christmas to New Year for my Labrador. Could amyone recommend please? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi

I don't have dogs come into my home but I can do overnights in your own home. I am based in Medway.

Check out my website and see if it is what you are after. Unleashed Pet Services and Dog Walking - Home


----------



## Irina (Sep 14, 2008)

xxJudexx said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't have dogs come into my home but I can do overnights in your own home. I am based in Medway.
> 
> Check out my website and see if it is what you are after. Unleashed Pet Services and Dog Walking - Home


Ah no, thank you I'm looking for my dog someone with a house to stay into


----------

